# REC- Chicken Taco Salad



## crewsk (Jan 7, 2005)

I have made this with ground beef too & it's really good!

Chicken Taco Salad

1 pound ground chicken or chicken breasts, diced 
1 package prepared taco seasoning(or you favorite blend) 
1 onion, diced 
1 head Romaine lettuce, chopped 
2 tomatoes, chopped 
1 cup black olives, sliced 
1 avocado, diced 
1 8-oz. bag tortilla chips 
1 8-oz. jar Catalina dressing 
2 cups Monterey Jack cheese, shredded 
Sour cream 
Jalapeno slices 
Salsa 

Cook ground chicken with taco seasoning according to package directions. Combine cooked and seasoned chicken with diced onion, lettuce, tomatoes, black olives and avocado in a large bowl. Just before serving, pour tortilla chips on top of the salad followed by the dressing and cheese. Toss well. Use the sour cream, jalapeno slices and salsa for garnish if desired. 

The Skinny: Use fat free tortilla chips and dressing and low fat cheese and sour cream.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 7, 2005)

Taco salad is one of my favorite meals.  For a change I use guacamole flavored tortilla chips.  I make my own salsa to put on top.  For something different and you want to have a vegetarian meal, combine 1 can of  drained and rinsed black beans with a can of drained rotel tomatoes.  Heat up the beans and tomatoes and place on your salad just as you would the meat.


----------



## pancake (Jan 7, 2005)

Yummy crewsk  I love this recipe!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks SC! I'll have to remember that for when hubby goes on his fishing trip this spring. He wants the meat in it. :roll: 

Thanks pancake!


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 8, 2005)

I was wondering about Catalina Dressing.

I googled this:

1960's Catalina Dressing 

A very popular salad dressing on a comeback trail..

1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/2 cup onions, grated
1    teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1   cup salad oil
    salt and pepper


1. Add the ketchup, sugar, vinegar, onion, paprika and Worcestershire to a food processor    bowl.
2. Pulse until blended.
3. With the processor running, slowly add the oil.
4. Check the seasonings.
5. Cover and refrigerate until needed.

Is this similar the the catalina dressing you use?


----------



## crewsk (Jan 8, 2005)

Brooksy, I have no idea what's in Catalina dressing. It is about the color of French dressing but sweeter. I'll have to try that recipe & aee if it tastes the same or about the same.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 9, 2005)

Brooksie, its a little unfair to ask crewsk about the content of 1960's dressings...

You and I were probably learning to jump out of "carriers" (ie APC's), whereas she was hardly "starting" to jump from...oh well, let's let that one slide!

Anyways, your "Catalina" dressing is right on the mark, and its a good deal "redder" and "sweeter" than "French" dressing, but not as sweet as "Russian"...

Bless you all, it brings it back on how good those salads tasted, and how I must put one together with tonight's dinner!  Might even go out and buy a bottle of the no doubt "dusty" French or Russian dressing, given the local "Fortino's" still stocks this!

Lifter


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 9, 2005)

My sincere apologies Crewsk. I didn't mean to insult you.

I though you might be able to look on the jar at the ingredients list that's all, sorry.   

Yep lifter, and you forgot the planes, cliffs & buildings.  

Thanks for that, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 10, 2005)

No insult taken Brooksy! I didn't even notice the date.    I was still just a twinkle in my parent's eyes at that time.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 10, 2005)

yumm.. I love taco salad too, in all shapes and forms.. with chicken or beef... or without meat.  When I filled-in cooking at the pub, we used to make our own fried tortilla bowls.  We'd take fresh corn tortillas (large size), lay them flat in hot oil, then use a potato masher (placing in the middle of the tortilla), and holding it under the oil until it formed a bowl shape.  When it was crisp and brown, we drained on paper towels.

And brooksy, your dressing looks good.. I have everything for that.. I'll have to try it.


----------

